# Wow Do I Love This Holster



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got my new Don Hume 721 OT holster for my Commander delivered today and it is AWESOME!! I had one for my Ruger P345 and it was great but this one is way better for the 1911. I may just use it under a long tee shirt instead of my SuperTuck. It tucks in nice and close to the body and it draws so very nice!:smt033









Here's a pic of the Ruger in the 721 and you can see it sits deeper and like I said it was great but the one above is AWESOME!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They do good things at Don Hume's for a very reasonable price.

They both look great gm. Almost as good as mine. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*Me too*

I have the same holster for my M&P9. I have nothing but good things to say about it . I'd buy another one in a minute.


----------

